# two p's in one 30 long tank??? remeber ME!!



## drewgotdat (Apr 28, 2005)

A few months ago, approx. 3 1/2 . i asked a question about two pygos in one tank. everyone told me to get another fish or a bigger tank or they would ultimately kill one or the other. Well, i am proud to say that ate one dempsey that was in there with them and have seem to grown quite fond each other.







And also have grown to a decent size maybe 2 in.

I am pretty satisfied with my p's coming together as ONE!!!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lol yeah, ALOT of people around here don't or should I say they say things that aren't certain. Tank space is by far overrated. I've kept, bred and held different species together in smaller tanks than should be and nothing ever happened. It's a good rule to follow, but it's only someone else's best guess that became a rule.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

i like what im hearing, they know it all lol


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

clintard_leonard said:


> i like what im hearing, they know it all lol
> [snapback]1101316[/snapback]​


lol first of all you had two p's for 3 months and there 2 inches? serras grow that fast. and you have only steped into it. you will see


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

2" is nothing... When they're 10" you might have other issues.









But for the time being, it's good to see things are working out. Just keep an eye on it!


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

yeah i have 2 reds together for 2 years since the third one died from a power outtage.


----------



## drewgotdat (Apr 28, 2005)

no, there not 2in lol they have grown 2 in! my red is 4 in and my tern is 6in a really healthy


----------



## drewgotdat (Apr 28, 2005)

oh yea, i was wondering if i could add a gold spilo to the bunch? i saw a couple of postings of people who said that spilos shoal. and some said they had a mix of carib,reds,and terns but in larger tanks and shoals


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

too the 6'' tern and 4'' red in the 30gal..umm.NO.


----------



## drewgotdat (Apr 28, 2005)

well, why not?


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

add whatever you want it will be ok i'd add 2 spilos


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

^sarcastic remark....i wouldnt add anything to that tank


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

its not easy to cohab spilos u need a big tank


----------



## iam7617115 (Apr 13, 2005)

thats cool man.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

yeah I dont think I would add a spilo, they love to eat fins, and someone could get injured.

IV got spilos together, and after 1 month you guessed it one got killed, 1 took over half the tank, whoever said they can shoal that is kind of a generic remark and to general of a remark.Its not like you can just throw one in and everything will be o.k.it might, but there is a damn better chance IT WONT be allright.


----------



## drewgotdat (Apr 28, 2005)

im thinking about trying this out... but if it doesnt work out ill have to put the spilo in my spare 20. i was wonderin has anyone had 1 of each "shoaling" p's in one tank ie. carib, red, tern, piraya, spilo, or any other species?


----------



## tectad (Jul 5, 2005)

I had 3 rbp's about 1 inch long in a 10 gallon awaiting a 20 to cycle. I was out of town for 2 days on business and came home to the largest of the 3 having a full belly and the other two reduced to heads and bones...........probably a feeding issue while I was away, but I wonder about tank size.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

well the 20 wasnt gona help has much eiter even though there small a 55 would have worked..and maybe a 30g temporarly..


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Iv had , red belly, cariba, tern, piraya all together before.

but spilos in the mix your taking a chance, belive me, and the chance favors a fish getting killed as opposed to it working.


----------



## drewgotdat (Apr 28, 2005)

well i think i might, will attempt that once i have a large enough tank


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

exspensive food if u ask me


----------



## drewgotdat (Apr 28, 2005)

na i dont think it will be expense food. u never know what could appen unless u try it.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

id be thinking more on the lines of if i was those fish would i want to be crammed in a tiny tank hell no. 2 is pushin it and they are only gonna get bigger. id invest in the right tanks first then think about what canbe added.

from your sig
just curious what your doin w a nn gar in a 40gal do u know how big they get?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

30 gal and 2 fish over 4"....AND you want to add a spilo? sh*t, I havent been around for a while, but I didnt think i was gone THAT long. This guy should be getting shot down left and right for the sh*t he's pulling with the fish. Sure, they are his fish and he can do what he wants, agreed. He should still be told its wrong and that hes a dumbass for willingly going against common knowledge and torturing these fish. My opinion.


----------



## drewgotdat (Apr 28, 2005)

yea this is pure torcher but for those who can actually read, i coulda sworn i posted before "when i get a bigger tank i will try this" and the needle nose is pretty slim so i he gets too big before i update my tank then he will have to be given awy, but thanks for ur opinion even though i never asked for it at all and i probably never will.

IM SIMILAR TO ALI IN HIS PRIME!!


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

drewgotdat said:


> yea this is pure torcher but for those who can actually read, i coulda sworn i posted before "when i get a bigger tank i will try this" and the needle nose is pretty slim so i he gets too big before i update my tank then he will have to be given awy, but thanks for ur opinion even though i never asked for it at all and i probably never will.
> 
> IM SIMILAR TO ALI IN HIS PRIME!!
> 
> ...


well next time i wont try helpin ya but i gues u know it all since u are housing a fish that will get 4 ft plus and weight 125 pnds plus (in a 40 gal) and no when he gets to big your not gonna be able to just give him away. Dont get the fish unless you already have the tank to house em. but i see u are more into proving people wrong than providing a good home for your pets but what do i know i have nn gars and have had fish for over 20 yrs.
Ill be waiting for the rip thread as it will be comin soon


----------



## drewgotdat (Apr 28, 2005)

no u were not helping ur being very negative towards others, so if u consider that help then ummmm... thank you i guess.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Just because its been 3.5 months doesn't mean anything. I've seen two reds in a 55 that last for over two years. They got along, not all do, not all don't. Sometimes when you have more than 3 in a tank, one gets eaten. You can never tell. The rules are not set in stone. It's not like math, where every time 1+1=2. There ar exceptions, there are times stuff happens that usually doesn't.

This site is here to help and inform people on piranhas. We are all hobbyists who post our experiences, issues, questions, and ideas on these fish. Which you are choosing to ignore.

Please don't think the 3.5 months is a huge accomplishment. People have done it before, but its not recommended. If the fish live their entire lives with no problems at all in a 30 gallon long tank, then take that as an accomplishment. This means they are fully grown, have not been stunted, and lived healthly happy lives.

I wouldn't add the gold to the tank. One) pygos and spilos don't mix well. Two) overcrowding the tank Three) adding a more aggressive fish to a small tank.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

people have kept rhoms together for more then 3.5 months..so pygos isnt anything to brag about..but goodluck..


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

drewgotdat said:


> no u were not helping ur being very negative towards others, so if u consider that help then ummmm... thank you i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, you may feel like Ali in his prime, but look at Ali now, guy can barely walk. You made it 3.5 months. Good for you. Come back a year from now, and tell us which Ali you are then. Hopefully, your still "Ali in his prime".


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

I put a gold spilo in with my reds once..... It is not something that you want to do. Within 15 min all the reds had nipped fins. Had to take it out and put it in its own tank. Trust me dont try it!!!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

its clear you are stubborn and no one can talk sense into you. oh well, do what you want. and whats with







in every post?
wes


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Ouch doctorvtech, way to slander a poor old defenseless man. Ha ha say that to his daughter.she's kick your ass ( mine too, but i didnt say anything about him(


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

bjmarche said:


> Ouch doctorvtech, way to slander a poor old defenseless man. Ha ha say that to his daughter.she's kick your ass ( mine too, but i didnt say anything about him(
> [snapback]1110686[/snapback]​


I didn't slander Ali, just listed facts.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

stop putting that f*cking smiley in your post


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Just because its been 3.5 months doesn't mean anything. I've seen two reds in a 55 that last for over two years. They got along, not all do, not all don't. Sometimes when you have more than 3 in a tank, one gets eaten. You can never tell. The rules are not set in stone. It's not like math, where every time 1+1=2. There ar exceptions, there are times stuff happens that usually doesn't.
> 
> This site is here to help and inform people on piranhas. We are all hobbyists who post our experiences, issues, questions, and ideas on these fish. Which you are choosing to ignore.
> 
> ...


1+1=2??? wtf no one told me...







i don't know why you guys are even wasting your time with this guy. he already said that people told him a few months ago not to keep 2 P's alone, and he made this thread to basically tell people that he doesn't care what we say, he's gonna do what ever he wants.


----------

